# Wyndham Ocean Boulevard 3-bdrm. deluxe (North Myrtle Beach) Sept. 27 - 30, $225



## golfingdeac11

3 bedroom Deluxe (1440 sq. ft) condo available Sept. 27-30 (Sat., Sun., Mon. nights) at oceanfront resort Wyndham Ocean Blvd. in North Myrtle Beach, SC.  This condo is in Tower 4, across Ocean Blvd. and all resort amenities are available to the renter.  Tower 4 has the largest indoor pool, a nice g/8 shaped outdoor pool, kids playground, indoor hot tub, 2 outdoor hot tubs and a nice exercise room at Tower 4 (plus a separate office).  Other amenities are across the cross-walk and the beach is about 20-30 seconds further away than towers 1-3.  $225 via CC or Paypal; time is of the essence. I have many pictures ~75 and a video.

Resort Amenities -
- 3 outdoor pools
- 2 indoor pools
- 6 outdoor hot tubs
- 2 indoor hot tubs
- kid's play ground
- children's pool
- oceanfront bar
- 2 lazy rivers
- game room
- computer room w/~10-12 computers
- WIFI
- store and lounge area

Call Chris at NINE 19 - 55 NINE- 3778 or email at jandja2000 (AT) bellsouth.net


----------



## golfingdeac11

Sleeps 8/10
2 king beds, 2 double beds in 3 bedrooms; 2 full nice large baths; queen sleeper/sofa
washer/dryer combo
balcony over-looking pool and neon lights up Ocean Blvd.
All I've stayed in (3bedrm. deluxe in T-4) have slight between building ocean views
4 blocks from Main St., shops, restaurants, bars, etc.  NMB


----------



## golfingdeac11

$225 CC or PayPal


----------



## golfingdeac11

I need to rent it or I'll be headed 170 miles to the beach on Saturday and I own a condo 12 blocks south of this one; thankfully it is rented however.  I booked this to rent it. * I'll rent it for $225 via Paypal or CC...no interest which it will cost me.*  It would make a great golf get-a-way or quick family get-a-way.  It's 62 and raining today but predicted weather is 79, 81 and 81 (highs) and clear skies for Sat., Sun. and Mon.
















Call 919-559-3778 or email


----------



## golfingdeac11

*No longer available.*

Rented....thanks for looking.


----------

